# Problem mit JSP



## r4d1um (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Sitze gerade vor einem Problem! Ich möchte gerne ein Java Programm in eine JSP seite einbauen, dass Java Programm bezieht sich informationen aus einer Oracle Datenbank und gibt diese dann in der Konsole aus, nun möchte ich aber dieses in einer JSP seite gestalten. Mir fehlt nur leider jegliche idee wie ich dies anstellen soll! Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen

Gruß 

r4d1um


----------

